
Awesome dotfiles - antman
https://github.com/webpro/awesome-dotfiles
======
ProfOak_
It's not very known but I also made a little script for managing dotfiles.

[https://github.com/ProfOak/dotstribute](https://github.com/ProfOak/dotstribute)

